# Suggestion: Tempcast on iTunes



## Prime (Nov 9, 2008)

My Suggestion? Update the Tempcast thing on iTunes. There is only 10 episodes.

Please....


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

i personally don't like tempcast
you should get a chick that has a sexier voice
(like "ohhhh edge firmware has just Ohhhh been ahhh updated")


----------



## redact (Nov 9, 2008)

Good ol' Phil said:
			
		

> i personally don't like tempcast
> you should get a chick that has a sexier voice
> (like "ohhhh edge firmware has just Ohhhh been ahhh updated")



that's not a chick, it's hadrian.  little left tempcast ages ago

(that would explain why you don't find _her_ voice very sexy)


----------



## Prime (Nov 10, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Good ol' Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You either are trying to be sarcastic or you haven't read the post correctly.

Anyway come on whoever is in charge of the tempcast it isn't hard to do it.


----------



## Prime (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to keep bumping this topic untill someone adds the episodes.

or untill it gets closed. Most likely the latter but meh.


----------



## Prime (Nov 12, 2008)

Well any chance of getting this solved?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 12, 2008)

Your idea fails.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Good ol' Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Prime, bumping topics will get you a warning...ok?


----------



## Prime (Nov 14, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Your idea fails.



No, you fail


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 14, 2008)

The RSS-feed should be updated! Let's all leave GBAtemp until it is!

...

Now update it!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd happily update it if someone told me how to do so.


----------

